# What do these dogs look like to you?



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

Like what breed if u had to guess ?








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## destiny24 (Jan 5, 2014)

I dont kno but can I ask a quest ion?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## destiny24 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pit maybe but how do u feel about ear coping


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Why do people come on here and not use the search engine on here... OMG!!!!!! I'm sorry about my huffing and puffing but these same questions are asked way to often when the answers you seek are in your nearest sticky. With out a pedigree there is NO telling what they are.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ah, tie pics. Ever the tasteful display.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Quick get to your vet so you can have the bitch spayed so you won't continue the overpopulation of mutts filling shelters up. There is no reason to breed dogs just for breeding dogs sake. And damn sure don't need doggie porn to be able to tell you that you have mutts. If you have to ask you have a mutt.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like them gator mouf'd pit bull type dogs. In this pic they look pretty crappy! Can you post a better pic? hahahahaha To me it looks like an accidental breeding happening too. You need to take care of that...


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

A half red half blue 2 headed dog.... lord id hate to feed that beast!! How much would one of those run ya?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

If it was me!!! I'd delete this one quik! Cause all its gonna do is get alotta replies bitchin the dude out and its sunday!!

Cant we have just one day wher none of this goes on or gets started?????

Cmon,got to be some good stuff out thar!!!

Ames you have the power!!!!!! Hit the fn button!! AW SHOOT SHE AINT HERE...ANBODY??? RV DUMP THIS!


----------



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

Just to calm you guys down it not my dogs actually my puppy parents n I know I never know for sure I was just asking because if u cuz see a better pic they are pretty big

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude they're dogs, what your dog ends up like is up to you. Just be a responsible owner and the dog will be awesome!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like a couple backyard bred mutts makimg more byb mutts....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

MSK said:


> Why do people come on here and not use the search engine on here... OMG!!!!!! I'm sorry about my huffing and puffing but these same questions are asked way to often when the answers you seek are in your nearest sticky. With out a pedigree there is NO telling what they are.


It's so f'kn annoying! That's y I haven't been on much bc it's the same shit every day. I just logged on and see bout 3 of these "what does he look like"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> It's so f'kn annoying! That's y I haven't been on much bc it's the same shit every day. I just logged on and see bout 3 of these "what does he look like"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao....no fair I was gonna post that same response 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> It's so f'kn annoying! That's y I haven't been on much bc it's the same shit every day. I just logged on and see bout 3 of these "what does he look like"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, but ya gotta stick it out for the dogs!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well since yall aint knowledgeable or experts by any stretch of the imagination id start cutting ppl some slack.... noob on noob attacks are pretty messed up...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah but instead of asking what does the he/she look like all they gotta do is see the other 100 posts and realize papers=mutt. I'm sure I've asked questions that were answered before but if I can't find it on the search then I post. But if they see we're saying the same thing over then they have their answers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ppl will always want validation. They'll always want an opinion and secretly think maybe they'll get lucky and sum1 will validate them. Give it a year then tell me how many of these threads you've seen. Then after 4 years how many. They aint gonna slow down. Just like the same ppl get told a million times they aint got apbt then still call them "pits"or argue the media stand point teying to probe they have 1. A simple "muuts" or "no ped = mutt" or a link to the stickies are way more productive than running something in the ground....


Ive seen damn near everyone on this board ask a question I think is stupid. Just like ive asked questions that leave ppl wondering how i am smart enough to dress myself. Think about if everyone ran every comment that ppl made that annoyed them in to the ground. Thats all anyone would do. Theres no education going on in complaining. I see too many "experts" who dnt know wth theyre talking about or reading and repeating but I dnt go around running them in the ground and trying to make them feel dumb and embareassed. Its plain to see who reads and repeats and who has years and experience under their belt so I dnt comment.

Just try to think how youd feel if sum1 started running your posts into the ground cuz it annoyed them or they thought it was dumb...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost:

You said a mouthful there JTP. Thank you sir.

Joe


----------



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

My bad guys dang don't hate me for it it not even my dogs idk personally but I thought y'all professional might know something like the snort short some maybe a mix of this n that man I swear y'all get mad over the little thing I hate to meet y'all in real life cuz the way I see life is if it not hurting my situation I couldn't care less I bet y'all the type of ppl that against gay marriages and abortions lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

Idc personally*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ppl will always want validation. They'll always want an opinion and secretly think maybe they'll get lucky and sum1 will validate them. Give it a year then tell me how many of these threads you've seen. Then after 4 years how many. They aint gonna slow down. Just like the same ppl get told a million times they aint got apbt then still call them "pits"or argue the media stand point teying to probe they have 1. A simple "muuts" or "no ped = mutt" or a link to the stickies are way more productive than running something in the ground....
> 
> Ive seen damn near everyone on this board ask a question I think is stupid. Just like ive asked questions that leave ppl wondering how i am smart enough to dress myself. Think about if everyone ran every comment that ppl made that annoyed them in to the ground. Thats all anyone would do. Theres no education going on in complaining. I see too many "experts" who dnt know wth theyre talking about or reading and repeating but I dnt go around running them in the ground and trying to make them feel dumb and embareassed. Its plain to see who reads and repeats and who has years and experience under their belt so I dnt comment.
> 
> Just try to think how youd feel if sum1 started running your posts into the ground cuz it annoyed them or they thought it was dumb...


That's what I've been saying for months . I say it nicely nobody gets it you say it and it's like it was written in the Bible .. Good post my friend somebody has to get this point across

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

smokes' leader said:


> My bad guys dang don't hate me for it it not even my dogs idk personally but I thought y'all professional might know something like the snort short some maybe a mix of this n that man I swear y'all get mad over the little thing I hate to meet y'all in real life cuz the way I see life is if it not hurting my situation I couldn't care less I bet y'all the type of ppl that against gay marriages and abortions lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Only past 5 months am im against abortion and I could give 2 good damns less who you love, sleep next to, have sex with, or marry


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

jttar said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> You said a mouthful there JTP. Thank you sir.
> 
> Joe


Thank you. Im not singling anyone out either. Ive seen ppl I respect say dumb stuff, ive seen mods say stupid stuff, ive said stupid stuff. We're all human, stupid is what we do. My problem is folks with no knowledge or experience reading and repeating feeling like it validates them for some reason. Its easy to see who does it. From the mods to the noobs who do it(and everyone has done it some just do it WAY more and fake experience that isnt there. That's what drives me crazy). You aint got no busniess running amyone down. Especially if you experience level is the same. Jmo



Dynasty said:


> That's what I've been saying for months . I say it nicely nobody gets it you say it and it's like it was written in the Bible .. Good post my friend somebody has to get this point across
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shoot who u think made me start seeing all this stuff and changing my mind about it
..


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

smokes' leader said:


> My bad guys dang don't hate me for it it not even my dogs idk personally but I thought y'all professional might know something like the snort short some maybe a mix of this n that man I swear y'all get mad over the little thing I hate to meet y'all in real life cuz the way I see life is if it not hurting my situation I couldn't care less I bet y'all the type of ppl that against gay marriages and abortions lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not at all. I play for both teams and I think abortion is personal choice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

Also I'm on the phone app so I don't easily see stickers and the only forum I read is the problems I come across and conditioning forum so I didn't know this was a issues

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokes' leader (Dec 24, 2013)

Topics* not forums

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

welder said:


> I gave my opinion and tried to keep it nice has i could!
> 
> But i saw it written somewhere and for the life of me i cant remember! But it goes like this!
> 
> ''if you want it sugar coated,by a candy bar!''


True, true. However, when a new member comes into a forum they don't know the feel of the forum and it really isn't that difficult to set the tone while still being cordial about it. Often it is not what we say but how we say it that makes the difference. Not only in forums but also in life.

That being said, I could give a rat's ass what someones sexual preference is or if they do or don't condone abortion.

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey how am I under fire for being nice now?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

If sticking up for the new ppl that the ppl that been around bash on is being thin skinned there's a thin line between the 2 .. If we as a forum want to educate why do we bully the students? I like sitting back and reading the old post from like 09 when the only BS was in VIP where it belong .. If somebody asked a question nobody got on there high horse and bashed the newbs .. Look at how many post in the general discussion went south from ppl bashing and how many times the OPs came back to learn More ? Very little . .. This forum went from being a community to being a high school lunch table full of rich kids

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jttar said:


> True, true. However, when a new member comes into a forum they don't know the feel of the forum and it really isn't that difficult to set the tone while still being cordial about it. Often it is not what we say but how we say it that makes the difference. Not only in forums but also in life.
> 
> That being said, I could give a rat's ass what someones sexual preference is or if they do or don't condone abortion.
> 
> Joe


Good post joe. I agree on all points 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

To use a face book term,omg! Tell yall what,ima delete all mine except #9!

Go on back and read that 1...

And i'll stay in the vip.

Yis, ricky.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> If sticking up for the new ppl that the ppl that been around bash on is being thin skinned there's a thin line between the 2 .. If we as a forum want to educate why do we bully the students? I like sitting back and reading the old post from like 09 when the only BS was in VIP where it belong .. If somebody asked a question nobody got on there high horse and bashed the newbs .. Look at how many post in the general discussion went south from ppl bashing and how many times the OPs came back to learn More ? Very little . .. This forum went from being a community to being a high school lunch table full of rich kids
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


_I see more indoctrination than actual education here, there is a difference....._


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> _I see more indoctrination than actual education here, there is a difference....._


I couldn't agree more!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

